
Are Income Share Agreements the Future of Higher Ed? This Startup Says Yes - midgeh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/theodorecasey/2019/10/25/are-income-share-agreements-the-future-of-higher-education-this-startup-says-yes/
======
vanniv
I have been advocating for this sort of thing for about 15 years -- but, there
will be some legal challenges eventually, when highly-profitable companies
invest in students that end up feeling screwed.

But overall I think this is a great thing. In theory, a competitive
marketplace bidding to invest in talented but broke students, to teach them
how to reach their fullest potential would be a huge force for good in the
world.

But I don't envy the first private firms the nasty legal fights they're going
to have with students who feel screwed.

